
ISPs won’t promise to treat all traffic equally after net neutrality - apress
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/15/16768088/internet-providers-plans-without-net-neutrality-comcast-att-verizon
======
Spivak
How many articles are going to be posted that amount to just spreading FUD
about the Title II change? The level of fear mongering in this article is
ridiculous -- no shit huge corporations aren't going to make commitments 24
hours after a major regulatory change to a random journalist. Sure they could
have been planning for a while but you think they're going to break a major
announcement to an accusatory journalist looking to whip up a frenzy?

A bunch of low level PR workers at a company not saying something isn't even
worth a tweet but here we have an entire article.

At least let ISPs actually do something nefarious before you try to hang them
-- thanks to RIFA they at least have to tell when they do it.

------
SN76477
Few industries should be allowed to regulate themselves.

Information, health, food and weapons are examples of company’s that need
constant regulation from public bodies.

~~~
sekh60
Not sure if you include it under information, but education is another I would
add.

